

-- --- •-• ••• • -•-• --- -•• • •• -• •--- •- •••- •- ••• -•-• •-• •• •--• - - matttthompson
http://mattt.github.com/Morse.js/

======
cfinke
I thought this was going to be a plugin that would allow a user to click in
Morse code on a text input in order to "type" their text. I'm kind of
disappointed that it's not, since I've been meaning to write a browser
extension to enable Morse code input on all text fields after someone
suggested it as an addition to Tapsure
(<http://www.chrisfinke.com/addons/tapsure/>).

~~~
LarrySDonald
You'd imagine someone would do this sooner or later. My skills are horribly
rusty, but they might be worth brushing off. Lots of people did it for their
ham licenses and it's certainly faster then t9, possibly qwerty-on-
touchscreen. Especially with two-switch repeating ones (i.e. one button does
dot dot dot dot.. one does dash dash dash... at a set speed).

~~~
calloc
Code is no longer a requirement for a HAM license. Got my license without
doing a code test.

~~~
Natsu
I would have gotten a General license back in the day instead of a Tech+ if I
could have managed a few more WPM worth of Morse code. Then again, I was in a
rush to study before the test (it was hard to find an exam in rural Iowa), so
I barely managed the slowest Morse code test with the amount of time I had to
study. I passed the written test for General just fine, though.

------
sp332
Reminds me of an old Steampunk Workshop build that taps out RSS feeds on an
actual telegraph. <http://steampunkworkshop.com/telegraph.shtml>

~~~
rglover
Woah. That's awesome.

~~~
Sukotto
I really like Jake's work.

If you like that, be sure to check out his his altoid-tin electro etching [1],
Girl Genius trilobite broach [2], and Victorian RV (school bus conversion)
[3].

[1] <http://steampunkworkshop.com/altoid-etch.shtml>

[2] <http://steampunkworkshop.com/electro-mach.shtml>

[3] <http://steampunkworkshop.com/bus1.shtml>

------
lostbit
Title says "Morse code in javascript".

I tought I could just paste the title in Morse code into your script/page, but
I see it goes only the other way, right?

~~~
martincmartin
Title says "Morse code in javascript" in Morse code.

------
lpgauth
This is really cool. I think I might use morse code to encode a secret message
in the next beat I produce :)

~~~
loumf
This is what the beginning beat of YYZ by Rush is doing with the letters
Y-Y-Z. Not much of a secret message since it's the title.

------
wglb
See, but visual is not a good way to learn. You must do the audio from the
get-go, otherwise you have to learn it twice.

------
funkdobiest
bringing back some bad memories. I was forced to learn Morse code in the Navy
and to type it at 20 words per min, and write at 10 words per minute. I have
been trying so hard to forget it, and now all I can hear is long and short
tones in my head.

------
quizbiz
I would love to see a brail version so that I can make my content sites more
accessible.

------
grandalf
fun stuff. i recently set up my old ham radio station again and it's been
really fun. morse code is alive and well and is still a highly efficient way
to make contact with distant stations.

~~~
wglb
Agree.

I put up my 54" mast on my suburban, whip out my hp200lx for logging, put the
bencher on the console, attached with a couple major rubber bands, and I am
rollin.

JA, other pacfic; A russian near the south pole, all with 100 watts.

------
CallMeV
I know I could have found a translator to convert the code for the title into
plaintext, but I downloaded the list of Morse Code and gave it a go manually.

I know. I'd have failed my HAM radio test, back when Morse Code was a
requirement.

Morse Code, BSL and Pitman shorthand are three skills I really regret not
learning when I was very young (not because the opportunities were there and I
refused - the opportunities were _not_ there; not, at least, where I grew up).

~~~
jerfelix
Want to learn Morse Code? Harry Lorayne, the memory expert, has a mnemonic way
to do it.

The system is as follows.

    
    
        1)  t and d represent dash; r represents dot
        2)  commit 26 phrases to memory
    

Here are some of the phrases:

    
    
        Awful rat
        Big terror
        Crazy torture
        Dreamy tearer
    

Translating "Awful rat": This phrase means "A" is dot dash, because Awful
starts with an A, and rat has an R and a T in it.

Likewise, B is represented as dash dot dot dot, because "Big" starts with a B,
and "terror" has trrr in it.

Look at this link, and you'll know Morse Code in no time. This can get you
over the initial hurdle of memorization, but obviously doesn't relieve you of
the need for practice!

[http://content.yudu.com/Library/A18m6u/HowtoDevelopASUPERPO/...](http://content.yudu.com/Library/A18m6u/HowtoDevelopASUPERPO/resources/206.htm)

~~~
CamperBob
That's not an ideal way to go. Morse is an aural language and needs to be
learned by sound. Knowing what combinations of 'dots and dashes' compose
various symbols is next to useless: A is _didah_ , not "dot dash".

The optimal way to learn it is by having a partner or computer app transmit
individual letters at relatively fast rates, so you don't have time to parse
them into their elements. Then, adjust the transmission speed by varying the
time between letters, gradually ramping things up as your recognition skills
improve.

~~~
jerfelix
I can't debate you on that. I'm just reporting what I read in Harry Lorayne's
book. And with one simple reading, and about 5 minutes of rehearsal, I knew
all 26 letter translations.

But I never tried to convert it to use.

It seems on the internet, some who have learned Morse Code recommend
techniques like this, while others recommend against mnemonic techniques.

Wikipedia has a few other examples of other mnemonic devices, so it seems that
someone has found these techniques useful. And people learn differently.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morse_code_mnemonics>

If I compare it to learning a foreign language, I know my experience with that
was that the hurdle of memorizing vocabulary was large, and memory techniques
helped that. But it wasn't until I practiced, that I was able to "think" in
the foreign language, and all intermediate steps went away. And books on
memory book say that same thing.

------
bgruber
could someone explain what the WPM slider does?

~~~
fizx
If you click on the alphabet, it plays sound. WPM controls the playback speed.

~~~
davidcuddeback
Also, you can click the text above the text box after you've entered a
sentence, and it will sound out the whole sentence in code.

~~~
vdm
I had to read the README on github to figure this out; not discoverable
enough. A cue could be displayed on hover at least.

The WPM slider should be at the bottom of the page beside the text box.

Nice hack!

------
kordless
....- ----- ....-: GET <http://mattt.me/mint/?js> 404 (Not Found)

~~~
matttthompson
Heh, thanks for reminding me that my Mint installation moved :)

------
mrpollo
now if i had the time to parse that into audio...
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Audio_Data_API#Writing_Audio>

------
mahrain
This is going to be very useful when the EU instates their internet filter...

------
ultimatepunch
This would be infinitely cooler if it played back your sentences.

~~~
techiferous
It does. Click on the morse code above the sentence.

------
tripzilch
buggy as fuck in Opera.

~~~
DrJokepu
Opera does not support the Ruby tag: <http://www.w3.org/TR/1998/WD-
ruby-19981221/>

It seems to me that amongst the other major browsers, Firefox does not support
it either, while Webkit browsers and Internet Explorer support it.

